# Cashmere goats If u have any questuons



## CashmereGoatBreeder (Apr 8, 2013)

About them fire away


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How long have you been raising your? What is the Micron of your fiber?


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Pictures would be awesome! Nice to see more cashmeres!


----------



## CashmereGoatBreeder (Apr 8, 2013)

Okay iam new to the breed but I work up on a farm and they have lots of goats I own myself 3 of them and I know ALOT about them 
No lack of friendly less but I have had some mean ones. And the fibre is nice to spine or get done in a store


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Cute! What micron count are you getting from them? What's the style look like this year from your harvest? How about the yield?


----------



## CashmereGoatBreeder (Apr 8, 2013)

Well we tryed for salt and pepper but we goat a lot of slivers and red for our breeding


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What is the Micron of the fiber of you Cashmere? What is the style and crimp, the length? Where are you located at? Have you shown any of your goat?


----------



## CashmereGoatBreeder (Apr 8, 2013)

Style is a good and crimpy ness is good and in Canada


----------



## CashmereGoatBreeder (Apr 8, 2013)

And the girl I work for has not showed her goats but has shown there fibre


----------



## BathamptonCashmeres (Apr 4, 2013)

Great to hear of another cashmere breeder. There is loads of really excellent information in Cashmere Goat notes on the Australian Cashmere Growers Association website. Google Australian Cashmere Growers Assocation and click on the 'Goat Notes' tab. The info there is absolutely wonderful and very comprehensive.


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

OK here is a question. What breed of goats produce cashmere? I was told any breed could do it if undercoat was long enough and not of angora blood.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Any goat except for the Angora goat technically can. However recently there have been accepted cashmere goat standards, meaning, we are getting closer to them becoming a breed. Most in the US are descendants of Spanish meat goats. Originally breeders such as kris Maguire imported select and elite cashmere goats from Australia. People soon noticed that the Spanish meat goats produced similar fleece qualities. So yes technically all breeds except Angora goats have the potential to produce cashmere. Most if the down off of non cashmere producing goats are typically extremely short, making it a lower quality yarn, or the down is coarse and not cashmere quality


----------



## BathamptonCashmeres (Apr 4, 2013)

Phew, just finished my shearing for another year. That's nearly 400 done till next year. 

Last year's averaged between 15.4 and 15.8 microns on the core tests from the bales. That's the test used for selling the fibre. 

Last year's averages for retained does are:

Kids 14.92 um, 55.9% yield and 180 grams of cashmere
2yo 15.30 um, 52.3%, 370 g
3yo 15.89 um, 44.5%, 271 g
4yo 15.68 um, 38.0%, 219 g
5yo 16.23 um, 43.6%, 285 g

For those of you in the US who still use imperial measures, there is 454 grams in a pound, so they average more than half a pound of cashmere per doe.


----------



## bodhransong (Jul 10, 2013)

i brought home a mama and her twins... I just want to brush them! they are in the barn with a hot fenced yard at one end. the big barn door is where I come and go, to feed them in the morning and at night; and try to socialize. the forage area is a short distance away, and also fenced. I hadnt imagined the socialization issue would be this. The internet is full of "friendly goats"... since mine were herded by Maremmas and the mama was shorn; and the wether was obviously a bit traumatized (by my standards and comparing his behavior to the doeling) wow. I dont think I will ever be able to comb them !!! the little black doeling is more sure of me; she has let me start scratching her tummy and brushing her sides. BUT the mama and her whether are easily spooked and when one runs they all RUN. My dream goat would let me put a halter on her and lead them to the forage run; and my other dream goat would let me brush him. I wonder what I can do here?


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Keep it up! The fact you are able to scratch the doeling's tummy is great. Also, don't feel bad about "wild" goats. Cashmeres have only been domesticated in the US since they 80s. 

Goats are goats though and livestock. They love and need routine. Eventually they will get more and more used to you. They will know you provide food. If you want, you can sit in the barn with them with treats in a bucket. Shake the bucket and then throw a treat to where they are. Keep doing this until they recognize the treat sound and are regularly eating the treats. In a day or two,or a couple more, they will be better. Do the treat thing 2-3 times a day everyday until the come.

Just be patient, talk calmly and smoothly. Understand that since they came from a bigger herd with minimal contact, they probably think they are being singled out by a predator. 

They'll come around! I think you'll be able to brush them for this spring's harvest. I've purchased a couple does from herds like that and one of them is my best show doe.


----------

